# Beziehungen zu Russland?



## claet (15. August 2008)

Hallo allerseits,

hab die SuFu benutzt und nur nen Thread gefunden wo es nebenher über den aktuellen Konflikt geht und hauptsächlich was anderes.

War grad auf spiegel.de und hab den Artikel über Androhungen der Vereinigten Staaten gelesen, die Beziehungen zu Russland einzufrieren.

Wie steht ihr zu dem Thema?

Also ich persönlich finde es ja grauenhaft, dass die Amerikaner (und viele andere) sich jetzt auf "die Seite" der Georgier stellen und Russland verteufeln weil die Russen ein "freies Land" angegriffen haben. Fakt ist jawohl, dass die Georgier einen Angriffskrieg gegen Südossetien gestartet haben und die Russen den Südosseten geholfen haben. Die Menschen die in Südossetien leben haben zu 95% einen russischen Pass. Wen wundert das da bitte? 

Mal ein anderes Szenario. 
Die Volksrepublik China greift militärisch die Republik China (gemeinhin auch als Taiwan bekannt (genau das, das Land mit Vornamen Made In)) an. Das wäre genau das gleiche, eine abtrünnige Provinz! Nun stellt euch vor, meinetwegen die Deutschen kommen den Taiwanesen zur Hilfe. Sind wir dann die Bösen???

Gut okay, ich möchte nicht unter den Tisch fallen lassen, dass die Russen mit unangenehmer Härte vorgegangen sind. Sie sind zu weit gegangen, ganz klar. Und sie gehen immer noch zu weit. Auch ganz klar. Das kann und soll man auch verurteilen! Aber Georgien bei einem Angriffskrieg unterstützen find ich die Höhe!! 

Eure Meinungen bitte!

[edit]
wer keine meinung hat möge sich bitte auch ruhig verhalten, danke 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## SrpskiMacak (15. August 2008)

Find sowieso alles lügen was die amerikaner und die rpesse sagt, die wollen nur gründe finden um russland schlecht zu machen, wie sie auch serbien schlecht machen, obwohl amerika frankreich und andere länder, die befugnis und viele anderen sachen gesagt haben das es karadzic und die anderen mahen müssen, und das mit srebrenica, und kosovo ist auch nur propaganda und übertriebene zahlen udn beobachtungen, so is es auch mti russland. einfach mal nachforschungen, gibt viele beweise udn fakten die das gegenteil beweisen wo die sagen, zb 8000 tote in srebrenica ziemlich hohe zahl wo auch ned stimmt hier noch 2 interessante seiten:
1. etwas zu lesen http://www.forumaugsburg.de/s_3themen/Inte...ica/artikel.pdf
2. ein vieo http://video.google.de/videoplay?docid=9022337190221762301

die bössen serben :-)


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

Das ganze riecht leider so nach Altlasten der Sowjetunion und des kalten Krieges.

Man schließt sich da eher der Seite an, deren Ideologie man bevorzugt.

Ich persönlich bin gegen ein Russland, das überall seine Finger mit drin haben muß,
so wie ich gegen ein Amerika bin, welches überall als "Retter" agiert und fühle mich
nicht "böse" wenn mein Land sich diesem Verhalten entgegenstellt.


PS: Und dass bereits in Post Nr. 2 Mitglieder ihren Patriotismus und Antiamerikanismus
zur Schau stellen müssen, weitestgehend am Thema vorbei, finde ich peinlich.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

Dass eine Weltmacht wie Russland oder Amerika sich einmischt, daran haben wir uns doch so 
langsam gewöhnt, oder? Ich finde das auch weder bei Amerika, noch bei Russland gut. 

Andererseits, was wäre passiert wenn sich niemand eingemischt hätte?
Schwer zu sagen.

Darum ging es mir auch gar nicht konkret (auch wenn man das gerne diskutieren darf).
Aber ich empfinde es als Tatsache, dass Georgien einen Angriffskrieg geführt hat!
(Wobei man mit Tatsachen auch vorsichtig sein muss). Ich kann und werde Angriffskriege einfach
nicht hinnehmen! Da kann Russland noch soviel falsch reagieren und noch so "böse" sein, 
ein Angriffskrieg bleibt ein Angriffskrieg und wird von mir nicht unterstützt.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

> Find sowieso alles lügen was die amerikaner und die rpesse sagt



Genau das Gleiche gröHlt auch  Kurt von der NPD


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

Atomkrieg Inc!!!

Konnts mir nicht verkneifen. :>


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

Ich versteh leider nicht wo auch nur ein winziger Bezug zum Thema is VölligBuffeD .. 

wirklich nicht ..

Es geht hier um Meinungen und nicht um Prognosen


----------



## Toilettensitz (15. August 2008)

Kamui schrieb:


> Genau das Gleiche gröHlt auch  Kurt von der NPD



Ist es deswegen falsch bzw. schlecht, diese Meinung zu teilen?


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Ich versteh leider nicht wo auch nur ein winziger Bezug zum Thema is VölligBuffeD ..
> 
> wirklich nicht ..
> 
> Es geht hier um Meinungen und nicht um Prognosen



Und wenn das meine Meinung ist? Der Anfang vom Ende? Der Beginn zum Krieg zwischen U.S.A. und Russland? A-T-O-M-Krieg?

Wenn man die Augen schließt, sieht man natürlich keinen Bezug.


----------



## shadow24 (15. August 2008)

ich wette die Russen haben gedacht,ihre Gebete wären erhört wurden,nachdem georgien in Südossetien einmarschiert sind...
dazu ein Auszug aus dem Bericht von Claet:


> Die zweitgrößte Ölleitung der Welt, die BTC-Pipeline vom aserbaidschanischen Baku nach Ceylan in der Türkei, wurde von den USA mit Unterstützung westlicher Ölfirmen in den neunziger Jahren gegen russischen Widerstand geplant. Sie verläuft über georgisches Gelände. "Sollte Russland noch mehr Einfluss in Georgien erhalten, könnte es versuchen, die Pipeline wirtschaftlich auszuhebeln",


das ist es worum es Russland und den USA geht.wenn da nix zu holen wäre,würde es den Amis scheissegal sein was die Russen da anstellen,oder meinst du die interessieren sich für Südossetien auch nur die Bohne...
dein thread find ich witzig,fast schon naiv,denn es geht weltpolitisch schon lange nicht mehr um "Gut" und "Böse"...
Öl ist das einzige was die grossen Nationen noch bewegt


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

Einzeln betrachtet ist das Angriffskrieg zum kotzen, claet.

Dann kann man Russland widerum vorwerfen, daß sie mit der Unterdrückung begonnen haben. 1921.

Ein ewiges territoriales hin-und-her. Ein Georgier denkt vielleicht: "Warum soll ich eine Spaltung unseres
Landes hinnehmen, wenn es ohne Russland besser sein könnte?" Das respektiere ich genauso, wie die
Entrüstung um den Angriffskrieg.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

@VölligB
Also ich glaube, dass da schon ganz andere Dinge zwischen den USA und Russland passiert sind. siehe Kuba-Krise etc.
Ganz so einfach kann man sichs ja nu auch nich machen ..
Und ich bleibe dabei, das ist keine Meinung zu meinen gestellten Fragen, sondern lediglich eine (schlechte) Prognose!

@shadow
Denk meinetwegen ich sei naiv.
Natürlich spielt das Öl eine Rolle, Öl spielt überall immer eine Rolle, aber kann man dann nicht trotzdem
die moralischen Komponenten diskutieren?

@Theroas
Sich auf die Geschichte berufen ist immer toll, man findet immer und überall ein Argument für seine Seite.
Das ist ja in Israel nix anderes. Jeder geht ein Stück weiter zurück und findet wieder ein Argument für sich.
Ich finde es ist sinvoller sich in der heutigen Zeit zurecht zu finden und eine gemeinsame Lösung zu finden.

Jetzt fang ich langsam an wie ein Hippie zu reden, aber was solls 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> @VölligB
> Also ich glaube, dass da schon ganz andere Dinge zwischen den USA und Russland passiert sind. siehe Kuba-Krise etc.
> Ganz so einfach kann man sichs ja nu auch nich machen ..
> Und ich bleibe dabei, das ist keine Meinung zu meinen gestellten Fragen, sondern lediglich eine (schlechte) Prognose!


Erst willst Du einen Bezug zum Thema, und nun eine Meinung auf deine etwas naiven Fragen.

Ebenfalls habe ich in meiner "Prognose" keine Zeit, kein Datum und nichts anderes, was auf den Zeitpunkt des Atomkrieges schließt, erwähnt. Ich habe lediglich "Inc" geschrieben, was soviel bedeutet wie "trifft ein", "kommt an" etc. pp.

Schonmal drüber nachgedacht, dass es Menschen gibt, die sich darum kaum scheren? Denen es egentlich egal ist, was da passiert? Mir ist Georgien schnuppe. Ich interessiere mich nur für den Konflikt zwischen der U.S.A. und Russland.

Achja, wie kann man eigentlich eine Prognose als schlecht bewerten? Kannst Du hellsehen?

Halt dich mal lieber zurück, sonst pwndst Du dich selbst.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

Setzen 6 VölligBuffed

Ich war kein Einserkandidat in Geschichte, aber deine Bewertung der Lage ist wirklich lächerlich. 
Aber ich bemerke auf welchem Niveau du diskutierst und mache da nicht mit, also entgegne ich dir nichts mehr.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (15. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Setzen 6 VölligBuffed
> 
> Ich war kein Einserkandidat in Geschichte, aber deine Bewertung der Lage ist wirklich lächerlich.
> Aber ich bemerke auf welchem Niveau du diskutierst und mache da nicht mit, also entgegne ich dir nichts mehr.



Aha. Hiermit lässt Du eindeutig erkennen, dass man sich mit dir nicht unterhalten sollte. Du bezeichnest meine Meinung als lächerlich. Damit hast Du dein eigenes Niveau untergraben. Glückwunsch.


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

claet, das läuft dann darauf hinaus, daß Georgien akzeptiert, daß es Russland quasi mitten im Land hat, mit allem schlechten Einfluß,

oder

Russland hält sich raus und akzeptiert die militante Eingliederung "seiner" Kolonie.


Dann haben wir ein friedliches "jetzt". Beides ist jedoch utopisch, vor allem weil Russland noch Probleme
bei der Erkenntnis hat, daß trotziges Mobbing der ehemals "eingegliederten" Nachbarstaaten ziemlich doof
ist.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

Wieso soll georgien akzeptieren, dass es Russland mitten im Land hat?

Versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz.

Um mal ganz kurz mein Wissen (was ja nicht unbedingt stimmen muss) zu erklären.
Südossetien ist (offiziell) ein Teil Georgiens.
Nordossetien ist Teil Russlands.
Die Menschen, die in Südossentien leben haben per Volksabstimmung ausgesagt, dass sie
sich gerne Nordossetien anschließen würden und 95% der Südosseten haben eh einen russischen Pass.

Südossetien wurde damals von der Sowjetunion an Georgien gekoppelt. 
Irgendwann nach 1990 brach ein Bürgerkrieg aus und die Südosseten versuchten sich von Georgien wieder
zu trennen. Seit dem ist es eine "abtrünnige Provinz" Georgiens. (Genau wie Taiwan, da jedoch ist jeder
auf Taiwans Seite, weil China die vermeintlichen diktatorischen Unterdrücker sind).

Nun hat Georgien versucht diese abtrünnige Provinz durch einen militärischen Angriff wieder einzugliedern.

Vllt hat Russland hier nur versucht wieder gutzumachen, wass die Sowjets früher verbockt haben?!


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

Südossetien liegt mitten in Georgien. Südossetien IST Russland.
Da Russland chronisch dagegen wettert, wenn Staaten sich "westlich" orientieren (z.B. Georgien)
ist es den Georgiern unheimlich Russland mitten in Georgien zu haben.


----------



## Kamui Shiro (15. August 2008)

mir ist scheissegal ob die russen mit den amis kämpfen nur wenn dann halt über den Pazifik sonbst landet noch so n flieger vor des Deutschen Hauses Schwelle!


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

das stimmt doch gar nicht, das liegt ganz am nördlichen rand von georgien .. mom ich such ne karte raus

beide karten nich so optimal, aber zusammen ergeben sie das bild was ich meine

lol .. jetzt war ich erstma ne std weg, sorry, war die arbeit, hoffentlich passt des hier noch rein, aber hier die zwei karten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2008)

Der Konflikt wurde mit dem Einmarsch der Russen Medwedew und seiner grauen Eminenz im Ministerpräsidentenamt geradezu per Kusshand überreicht. 
Saakaschwili hat die schon seit Monaten andauernden Provokationen zum Anlass genommen um die Provinz Südossetiens anzugreifen. Sein, pardon, dämliches und unnötiges Säbelrasseln von vor einigen Jahren mit dem bekräftigten Ziel Südossetien und Abchasien wieder in Georgien einzugliedern hat da schon den Russen in die Hände gespielt. Fürchterlich, der Mann ist mir für einen Politiker einfach zu aufbrausend und zu gefühlsbetont, geradezu jähzornig. 

Ich bin sicher NATO und EU haben die Hände über dem Kopf zusammengeschlagen, als sie von Georgiens Plänen erfahren haben. Russland fühlt sich seit der Kosovo Eskapade ohnehin gekniffen und da kam es ja nur Recht den slawischen Brüdern zu helfen, den Würgegriff der Georgier abzuschütteln und sich im Schoß von Mütterchen Russland ein warmes Plätzchen zu suchen. Außerdem half es den Russen mal wieder zu zeigen, dass es die NATO doch bitte nicht so eilig haben soll, einen "Schlinge" um den Hals des russisches Bären zu legen. Der EU und ihrem steigenden Energiebedarf wird mit Bombadierung der Baku-Tiflis-Ceyhan-Pipeline auch noch zugewunken und Putin kann seinen Zögling Medwedew auch noch ins Weltgeschehen bringen, in dem er ihn großzügig die Einstellung aller militärischen Aktionen verkünden lässt, nachdem der Aggressor bestraft wurde und Putin einige Tage zuvor noch als verbaler Kriegstreiber auftreten konnte.


----------



## -Therion- (15. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> (Genau wie Taiwan, da jedoch ist jeder
> auf Taiwans Seite, weil China die vermeintlichen diktatorischen Unterdrücker sind).



Bitte nicht Georgien und Russland mit Taiwan und China vergleichen.


----------



## -Therion- (15. August 2008)

claet schrieb:


> Setzen 6 VölligBuffed
> 
> Ich war kein Einserkandidat in Geschichte, aber deine Bewertung der Lage ist wirklich lächerlich.
> Aber ich bemerke auf welchem Niveau du diskutierst und mache da nicht mit, also entgegne ich dir nichts mehr.



Die Bewertung der Lage ist nicht unrealistisch, diese Uhr http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Atomkriegsuhr kannste jetzt wieder paar Minuten vorstellen.

Wozu Raketenschild in Polen. Wozu noch Nato nach Ende des Kalten Krieges?


----------



## David (15. August 2008)

Eher machen die USA die Platt als dass da was passiert.
Allein dem amerikanischen Geheimdiensten stehen in der Hinsicht so viele Informationen offen, taktisch gesehen haben die schon verloren.

Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.


----------



## -Therion- (15. August 2008)

David schrieb:


> Eher machen die USA die Platt als dass da was passiert.
> Allein dem amerikanischen Geheimdiensten stehen in der Hinsicht so viele Informationen offen, taktisch gesehen haben die schon verloren.
> 
> Bin auf jeden Fall gespannt wie sich das Ganze entwickelt.



Wenn da irgendwer irgendwen so richtig platt macht, dann wären wir alle platt egal wer was für Infos hat.


----------



## rEdiC (15. August 2008)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das passt grade so gut 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Bitte nicht Georgien und Russland mit Taiwan und China vergleichen.



ich vergleiche nicht georgien und russland mit taiwan und china,
ich vergleiche südossetien und georgien mit taiwan und china .. 

abtrünnige provinz und staat der provinz zurückholen will .. is doch es gleiche

Noxiels Beitrag kann ich so fast 100%ig unterschreiben. Ich will ja auch nicht sagen,
die Russen hätten 100% korrekt gehandelt oder hätten nur gute Absichten.
Aber Georgien hat halt furchtbar dumm gehandelt und einen Angriffskrieg geführt!
(Ich weiß, ich wiederhole mich schrecklich)


----------



## SLIM02 (15. August 2008)

Haltes ihr jemand ihr auch für Möglich dass Einen Dritter Welt Krieg beginnen kann wen nun die amys dummen Fehler machen?


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2008)

Mir persönlich gefällt der Terminus Angriffskrieg nicht. Für einen Krieg waren die Dimensionen zu gering und völkerrechtlich zählt Südossetien zu Georgien. Offiziel behandelt man diesen Konflikt ja als Intervention um Seperatistenstellungen zu bekämpfen. Russland sagt andererseits es geht um den Schutz der pro-russischen Bevölkerung.

Aber im Fazit kann man sagen was man will: Saakaschwili hat falsch gehandelt und den Russen damit Tür und Tor geöffnet, wieder einmal den Hammer kreisen zu lassen ohne gleich einen auf's Dach zu kriegen. Politik wird anders gemacht.



SLIM02 schrieb:


> Haltes ihr jemand ihr auch für Möglich dass Einen Dritter Welt Krieg beginnen kann wen nun die amys dummen Fehler machen?



Ich rate mal und glaube du willst wissen, ob wir einen Dritten Weltkrieg für möglich halten, wenn die Amerikaner einen Fehler machen?

Hmm wenn George betrunken auf den roten Knopf drückt?
.
.
.
ja das klingt plausibel.

In diesem Kaukasus als auch in jedem plausiblen und halbwegs vernünftigen Szenario? Nein eher nicht.


----------



## claet (15. August 2008)

Da hast du nicht ganz unrecht. 
Du hast mich irgendwie voll und ganz überzeugt!

Ich tendiere fast dazu, dass als gelungenes Schlußwort zu unterschreiben.

Damit mach ich mal Feierabend und beende die Woche (für mich zumindest)
hiermit und wünsche ein angenehmes Wochenende!


----------



## Gronwell (15. August 2008)

Das Problem ist doch mal wieder Hausgemacht, da die USA und die EU( bzw. die einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten, Deutschland und Frankreich vorneweg) mittlerweile ja auch ihre Außenpolitik mithilfe des Kaffeesatzes betreiben und je nach Lust und Laune mal so oder eben genau andersrum entscheiden. Das Kosovo konnten sie ja alle gar nicht schnell genug anerkennen, ich frage mich, was passiert wäre, wenn Serbien ins Kosovo einmarschiert wäre. Und dann stellt sich Mr. Kriegsverbrecher Georgieboy Bush höchstpersönlich vor die Presse und ist entsetzt über das Ausmaß der Gewalt, das ich nicht lache. Aber immerhin hatten sie nun einen Vorwand das ohnehin geplante Rakentenabwehrsystem in Polen unter Dach und Fach zu bringen.


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Aber immerhin hatten sie nun einen Vorwand das ohnehin geplante Rakentenabwehrsystem in Polen unter Dach und Fach zu bringen.



Was hat das Problem im Kaukasus mit dem Raketenabschwerschild in Polen zu tun?


----------



## Gronwell (15. August 2008)

Noxiel schrieb:


> Was hat das Problem im Kaukasus mit dem Raketenabschwerschild in Polen zu tun?



Polen sah sich schon immer gefährdet durch Russland und nun hat ja die ganze Welt gesehen, wie gefährlich Russland ist.
Die EU war ja immer eher etwas zurückhaltend und hatte bedenken, durch den Vorfall haben Polen und die USA einfach Fakten geschaffen ohne sich um die Bedenken anderer scheren zu müssen. Sicherlich wäre es sowieso so gekommen, doch nun hat man halt die Gunst der Stunde genutzt.


----------



## -Therion- (15. August 2008)

Gronwell schrieb:


> Polen sah sich schon immer gefährdet durch Russland und nun hat ja die ganze Welt gesehen, wie gefährlich Russland ist.
> Die EU war ja immer eher etwas zurückhaltend und hatte bedenken, durch den Vorfall haben Polen und die USA einfach Fakten geschaffen ohne sich um die Bedenken anderer scheren zu müssen. Sicherlich wäre es sowieso so gekommen, doch nun hat man halt die Gunst der Stunde genutzt.



Uhuhu ich hör schon den bösen russischen Bären trapsen. Seife ist gefährlich wenn man darauf im Bad ausrutscht.

Die ganze Welt hat mal wieder gesehen das wegen Trottelpolitiker Gepose und "dein Land mein Land" Pipikacka, Tausende Menschen wieder sinnlos verreckt sind.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Ich hoffe mal das es endlich anständig rummst... Russland und die USA anfangen sich richtig auseinander zu nehmen, dies wäre der einzige Garant für einen wirklichen Neuanfang in der Welt...


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal das es endlich anständig rummst... Russland und die USA anfangen sich richtig auseinander zu nehmen, dies wäre der einzige Garant für einen wirklichen Neuanfang in der Welt...




Genau und jetzt legst du mal die BILD beiseite und liest eine richtige Zeitung. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Was denn? Solange die Alteingesessenen immernoch da sind, kann es keinen guten Neuanfang geben...
Aber wie war das noch gleich? Phönix aus der Asche...
Und mich als Bildleser zu beschimpfen empfinde ich als Beleidigung sondergleichen!


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

*Wir brauchen wieder echte Visionäre.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



..oder wie jetzt?


----------



## Noxiel (15. August 2008)

Selor schrieb:


> Was denn? Solange die Alteingesessenen immernoch da sind, kann es keinen guten Neuanfang geben...
> Aber wie war das noch gleich? Phönix aus der Asche...
> Und mich als Bildleser zu beschimpfen empfinde ich als Beleidigung sondergleichen!



Ich habe mich ehrlich gesagt nur gefragt, wie man auf die aberwitzige Idee kommen könnte, dass sich Russland und die USA in einem direkten Konflikt bekriegen könnten. Ich schmeiße mal als Stichwort die Nordatlantikvertrag-Organisation in den Raum. 

Schon allein deshalb zeugt der Kommentar


> [...]Russland und die USA anfangen sich richtig auseinander zu nehmen, dies wäre der einzige Garant für einen wirklichen Neuanfang in der Welt...



...von politischem Unwissen sondergleichen. Das und nur das wollte ich mit dem BILD Kommentar ausdrücken. Natürlich kannst du mich jederzeit vom Gegenteil überzeugen.

@Theroas
Hachja ich vermisse Beißer.


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Und du glaubst, dass alles gut ausgeht, wenn Russland und USA sich gegenseitig zerlegen? Da fliegen am Ende auf jeder Seite 10 Atomraketen und wir sind dann genau so im Arsch wie auch der Rest der Welt. Dann gibt es wirklich einen Neuanfang, aber ohne die Menscheit. Mal Gehirn einschalten beim blödes Zeug labern.


----------



## Theroas (15. August 2008)

Weil hier eh alles gesagt ist: *Jaws, signing in.*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Es war lediglich eine Hypothetische Annahme meinerseits, Noxiel, das die beiden Mächte sich mal kräftig gegenseitig in die Binsen treten, damit es endlich einen Neuanfang gibt... man es fast als Wunschtraum bezeichnen.
Natürlich weiß ich um die NATO, doch weiß ich auch das die USA auch die UNO relativ egal ist, was man an Afghanistan und dem Irak sehen konnte und wenn die schon die UNO hierbei nicht ernst nehmen, warum dann die NATO?

Und Siu... ich habe mit keinem einzigen Wort irgendwo gesagt das es ein Neuanfang für die Menscheit werden würde, noch habe ich dies abgestritten, man sollte Dinge nicht nur so interpretieren das man jemanden ans Bein pissen kann, wäre vielleicht schonmal eine Maßnahme...


----------



## Siu (15. August 2008)

Ich habe es aber gerade gesagt, dass es dann einen Neuanfang gibt für die Welt, bloss ohne Menschheit, falls die Welt dann überhaupt noch in einem Stück ist. Bevor man solche Annahme aufstellt, sollte man aber wissen was passieren kann 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Selor Kiith (15. August 2008)

Ich weiß sehr wohl was passieren kann und ich habe auch nirgends abgestritten das so etwas passieren kann oder?
Ich habe nur gesagt das es einen Neuanfang gibt, nicht aber für wen...


----------



## Nhu (15. August 2008)

Ganz egal was Georgien getan hat: Was Russland macht ist keine Hilfe für die abtrünnigen Regionen, sondern Rache.


----------



## dalai (15. August 2008)

Wer sagt, dass Russland nicht mehr an Georgien interessiert ist? Putin/Medwedew nutzt den Konflikt um Georgien eins auszuwischen, den sie wissen ganz genau, dass die NATO nicht eingreift solange Georgien noch nicht in der NATO ist. Russland würde am liebsten ganz georgien einnehmen.Ist gleich wie mit dem Tschetschenien-Konflikt, und Tschetschenien liegt neben Georgien. Chechnya=Tschetschenien.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
*


----------



## Gronwell (16. August 2008)

Nhu schrieb:


> Ganz egal was Georgien getan hat: Was Russland macht ist keine Hilfe für die abtrünnigen Regionen, sondern Rache.



Nichts anderes machen "wir" in Afghanistan oder dem Irak. Für 3000 von "uns" müssen halt ein paar hunderttausende von denen sterben.


----------



## arci (16. August 2008)

So schaut unsere "westliche" Redefreiheit aus... 

original

Sogar youtube macht da fleissig mit...
Der Zähler wird immer wieder runtergedrückt....

edit: mit untertitel


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

*Schieb*

Ähm ja. Ich frage mich immer welchem Strategen der USA es eingefallen ist, Diktatoren einzusetzen um die Interessen der USA durchzusetzen? Es ist doch schon so oft schief gegangen und die USA musste es meist wieder auslöffeln. Lernt da niemand was aus der Geschichte?


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

Es ist aber einfacher als auf Demokratie zu setzen..

Was dabei rauskommen kann sieht man an der Hamas!


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

da der andere zu ist machen wa halt hier weiter .. die usa will nur das öl haben darum helfen sie.
ich finde das der russen gut .. ein freies land zu machen (siehe kosovo) .. aber die eskalation (durch georigen) find ich scheisse .. dass sich danach alle auf die seite von georigen schlagen sowiso ..


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

ich kann das eben auch absolut nicht verstehen, krieg ist nunmal heutzutage nicht mehr als letztes diplomatisches mittel akzeptiert wie es vor 100 jahren noch der fall war. also finde ich persönlich, scheiß egal welche provokationen die russen oder die südosseten von sich gaben, wenn ein land einen angriffskrieg führt (und das hat georgien gemacht) ist es für mich ein schurkenstaat ...

wieso bitte sollen die in die nato kommen?!?

aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, wir sagen uns gegenseitig nur "hast recht"
kann mal wer dagegensprechen bitte *g*??


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> aber irgendwie hab ich das gefühl, wir sagen uns gegenseitig nur "hast recht"
> kann mal wer dagegensprechen bitte *g*??



Ich finde es ziemlich verwunderlich das bei den großen Nachrichtenportalen sehr viele Menschen gibt die Krieg befürworten und den großen bösen russischen Bären an die Wand malen. 
Und ausgerechnet die "Killerspielspieler" finden den Krieg scheiße.


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

ok bin nich mal dagegen
hmm ..
also georgien ist ein super land wir können krieg anfangen dann feige hinter usa und co verstecken.
wir wollen in die nato .. so können wir zeigen dass wir schutz vor pösen russland brauchen...
ausserdem was will ein grosses land schon tun? tse .. wir geben sicher nix ab !

.. hmm ansich mag ich das land nicht ..


in die nato kommen sie als angriffsland vermutlich nie .. was auch gut so ist. Wenn dann auf den wunsch der usa damit diese dort raketen abwer systeme bauen können .. ras (kling irgendwie lustig 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 will auch ein ras in meinem garten) xD


----------



## Minastirit (1. September 2008)

-Therion- schrieb:


> Ich finde es ziemlich verwunderlich das bei den großen Nachrichtenportalen sehr viele Menschen gibt die Krieg befürworten und den großen bösen russischen Bären an die Wand malen.
> Und ausgerechnet die "Killerspielspieler" finden den Krieg scheiße.



wir machen keinen krieg wir killen einfach so .. tse .. noch nie in ne schule gagangen und rumgeballert? tse  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Politiker sind idioten .. so einfach ist es .. kukt auch michele galmyray oder wie auch immer die dumme tussy heisst an. Zitat: "ich würde gerne mit osama binladen verhandeln"
....
...
..

oder wie gesagt leute die mit sachen kommen: wenn jemand selbstmord macht und ein game auf dem pc hat das ca 80% der jugendlichen haben (wenn nid mehr) dass dann alle zocker killer sind .. naja..
jeder hat mal ein buch geschrieben ! verbrennt die bücher
jeder war mal in der schule ! verbrennt die schule ..

soviel dazu


----------



## Deanne (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich kann das eben auch absolut nicht verstehen, krieg ist nunmal heutzutage nicht mehr als letztes diplomatisches mittel akzeptiert wie es vor 100 jahren noch der fall war. also finde ich persönlich, scheiß egal welche provokationen die russen oder die südosseten von sich gaben, wenn ein land einen angriffskrieg führt (und das hat georgien gemacht) ist es für mich ein schurkenstaat ...
> 
> wieso bitte sollen die in die nato kommen?!?
> 
> ...



"Angriffskriege" werden von den jeweiligen Nationen gerne mal damit gerechtfertigt, dass sie sich, ihr Territorium und die nationale Sicherheit vor Bedrohungen von außen schützen wollen. Was ist beispielsweise mit dem 2. Golfkrieg? Die Angaben über die irakischen Massenvernichtungswaffen waren im Endeffekt falsch und sogar die zuständigen Politiker mussten das sich und der Öffentlichkeit nach Ende des Krieges eingestehen. Die Amerikaner gaben an, die internationale Sicherheit bewahren zu wollen, aber hinter vorgehaltener Hand ging es George W. Bush doch vor allem um die finanziellen Möglichkeiten der irakischen Ölvorkommen. Die eigene Wirtschaft war am Boden, da kommt ein Krieg immer gut. Und er war ja nicht der erste, der das so gesehen hat. 

Gehen wir also davon aus, dass der Irak-Krieg aus Eigennutz und auf Basis falscher Informationen geführt wurde - wäre mit den USA dann streng genommen nicht auch ein Schurkenstaat im weiteren Sinne Mitglied der NATO?


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Deanne schrieb:


> 2. Golfkrieg?



3. Golfkrieg! *klugscheiß*

Beim 2ten Golfkrieg haben die Amis auch "mitgewirkt"

Aus Wiki:_ 
Am 31. Juli 1990 scheiterten die Verhandlungen zwischen dem Irak und Kuwait und der Irak ließ seine Streitkräfte im Umfang von 100.000 Soldaten an den Grenzen Kuwaits aufmarschieren und bestellte die amerikanische Botschafterin April Glaspie zu einem Treffen bei Präsident Saddam Hussein ein. Während des Treffens umriss Hussein seine Vorwürfe gegen Kuwait, wobei er versicherte, nicht vor einer neuen Verhandlungsrunde in Kuwait einzudringen. Obgleich April Glaspie Besorgnis über den Truppenaufmarsch äußerte, deutete Hussein ihre Aussage, dass die USA „keine Meinung zu innerarabischen Streitigkeiten wie Ihre Unstimmigkeiten bezüglich der Grenze mit Kuwait“ hätten, als Zustimmung für sein weiteres Vorgehen. Um diesen Punkt hervorzuheben, sagte sie auch bei dem Treffen, der damalige Außenminister der USA „James Baker hat unsere amtlichen Sprecher beauftragt, diese Anweisung zu betonen“.[1]_

Auf gut deutsch gesagt die USA haben vorgegeben keine "Meinung" zu einem Krieg zu haben. Haha das ich nich lach!


----------



## shadow24 (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> ich kann das eben auch absolut nicht verstehen, krieg ist nunmal heutzutage nicht mehr als letztes diplomatisches mittel akzeptiert wie es vor 100 jahren noch der fall war. also finde ich persönlich, scheiß egal welche provokationen die russen oder die südosseten von sich gaben, wenn ein land einen angriffskrieg führt (und das hat georgien gemacht) ist es für mich ein schurkenstaat ...
> 
> wieso bitte sollen die in die nato kommen?!?
> 
> ...


also erstmal entfern mal das Wort Schurkenstaat aus deinem Vokabular...dieses Wort existiert nämlich nicht,sondern ist eine Wortneuschöpfung der Amerikaner um das Gefühl "Gut" und "Böse" dem einfachen Menschen aus dem Volk zu vermitteln:dort ist der "Schurkenstaat" mit seinen bösen Menschen und wir sind die Weltpolizei und sind die "Guten"...
und deiner Meinung nach ist ja die NATO "gut",weil du nicht möchtest das ein "Schurkenstaat" in diese Institution aufgenommen werden soll...
dann geb ich dir mal jetzt drei Länder zur Auswahl,die friedvoll,gerecht und verständnisvoll sein sollen,damit sie in der NATO vertreten sein dürfen.welches der drei würdest du so einstufen:
1.USA 2.Russland 3.Georgien...so,welches Land ist nun böse und welches gut????welches davon hätte das Recht in die NATO aufgenommen zu werden?
richtig,gar keins von denen,weil es gar kein Gut udn Böse mehr gibt....wer erläutert dir denn wer ein Schurkenstaat ist und wer nicht????die Medien machen das.und da vor allem die Regenbogenpresse.und die berichten meist so wie es die Politiker vorgeben...


----------



## -Therion- (1. September 2008)

Ich wohn inem Schurkenstaat 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: ah doch nicht mehr


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

Okay okay, immer langsam mit den jungen Pferden .. xD

Die Bezeichung Schurkenstaat hat sicherlich was von schwarz-weiß Denken was ich so sicherlich nicht habe. Meine eig. Aussage war eine andere, die ich gerne noch einmal versuche zu erläutern.

Meine Meinung über die Vereinigten Staaten ist sicherlich gespalten und ich sehe die Problematik des wievielten Golfkriegs auch immer eindeutig genauso. Die westliche Welt (bzw ein Großteil von ihr) hat unter der Anführung der USA auch einen Angriffskrieg geführt. Ich verurteile das ganz genauso. Wenn man nun aber wie die USA eben durch dieses "Gut und Böse & Schurkenstaat" argumentiert und sich als eine moralische Instanz aufführt, so kann man dann nicht einen Staat wie Georgien der für seinen Angriff noch nicht einmal eine fadenscheinige, moralische Rechtfertig hat in sein Militärbündniss aufnehmen wollen. 

Und nur weil wir Deutschen (als Beispiel jetzt) mit den Staaten in der Nato sind, heißt das ja noch nicht, dass wir jetzt über georgische Angriffe wegsehen müssen wie über US-amerikanische. Das find ich schon schlimm genug. Aber diese finden wenigstens noch unter geheuchelten, moralischen Standpunkten statt. Georgien ist da skrupelloser und genießst auch unseren verbalen Beistand? Find ich zum Kotzen ..


----------



## Nebelvater (1. September 2008)

Es gibt nicht nur gut und böse...


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

äh .. ich frag mich grade ob du meinen beitrag gelesen hast O_o


----------



## Nebelvater (1. September 2008)

claet schrieb:


> äh .. ich frag mich grade ob du meinen beitrag gelesen hast O_o



War nicht die Antwort auf deinen Beitrag, sondern auf das ganze Thema.


----------



## claet (1. September 2008)

aso ..

aber dann lies vllt trotzdem mal bisi mehr, zumindest von dem was heute geschrieben wurde 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaeppiman84 (2. September 2008)

Schade ist, dass wir nur Informationen bekommen, zweimal durch die Korrektur gegangen sind. Einmal bei den zuständigen Staatsoberhäuptern, dann bei der Presse. Die ganze Wahrheit kennen nur die, die dabei sind/waren. 

Ich persönlich glaube, dass der Fehler bei georgischer Seite liegt. Es muss ihnen klar gewesen sein, dass so ein Angriff die Russen auf den Plan ruft. Reine Provokation, aber mit welcher Motivation? Südossetien aus russischer Hand befreien? Warum? Ergibt für mich keinen Sinn. 

Ein Fehler der Russen war, bis nach Tiflis vorzurücken und georgische Hafengebiete zu bombardieren. Dass Russland Georgien in militärischer Hinsicht weit überlegen ist, weiß jeder, das hätten sie nicht so offensiv demonstrieren müssen. Das hat dazu geführt, dass sich die Amis mit reingehängt haben. 

Jetzt kann alles kommen, die Frage wird früher oder später sein, auf welcher Seite stehen wir? Deutschland würde sich vermutlich aufgrund des NATO-Abkommens Amerika anschließen. Ich fürchte, ein Krieg zwischen Russland und Amerika ist leider unausweichlich. Die Machthabenden werden irgendwann nach dem "Es kann nur einen geben"-Prinzip handeln...


Kaeppiman


----------



## Subai (7. September 2008)

Man muss das im geschichtlichen zusammen hang sehen stalin war ja georgier un der hat halt georgien als region ein wenig mehr land da zu gedichtet und nachdem die udssr aufgesplittet wurde gehörten diese gebiete halt noch zu georgien die gebiete wollten ja eben nie zu georgien gehören und als die die unabhängigkeit ausgerufen (und russland das anerkannt hatte) ham und die georgien die provinzen angegriffen haben               haben die russen halt eingegriffen der angriff geht vom prinzip geht also in ordnung bloß wie der angriff von statten ging und dass sich miltärich nicht nur auf diese provinzen begrenzt wurde ist falsch und das ganze auch noch vom westen und dem georgischen präsidenten provoziert durch nato gespräche und militärische hilfe leistungen


----------



## Brabbel (7. September 2008)

Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube, dass der Fehler bei georgischer Seite liegt. Es muss ihnen klar gewesen sein, dass so ein Angriff die Russen auf den Plan ruft. Reine Provokation, aber mit welcher Motivation? Südossetien aus russischer Hand befreien? Warum? Ergibt für mich keinen Sinn.



Gehört nunmal zu Georgien. Würden die Georgier den Tschetschenen georgische Pässe verpassen, na lassen wir das. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Ein Fehler der Russen war, bis nach Tiflis vorzurücken und georgische Hafengebiete zu bombardieren. Dass Russland Georgien in militärischer Hinsicht weit überlegen ist, weiß jeder, das hätten sie nicht so offensiv demonstrieren müssen. Das hat dazu geführt, dass sich die Amis mit reingehängt haben.



Da war kein Fehler. Bedenke, die US-Amerikaner haben beim Aufbau geholfen aber die modernste Militärbasis der Georgier wurde fluchtartig verlassen und im Anschluß geplündert. Auch sonst ging es nur um reine Symbolpolitik. Wovor sollte sich Rußland fürchten? Oder anders - zu lange und zu deutlich wurde den Russen vermittelt was sie sein sollen, nämlich die Verlierer. Der georgische Angriff war ein Geschenk welches dankend akzeptiert wurde.  



Kaeppiman84 schrieb:


> Jetzt kann alles kommen, die Frage wird früher oder später sein, auf welcher Seite stehen wir? Deutschland würde sich vermutlich aufgrund des NATO-Abkommens Amerika anschließen. Ich fürchte, ein Krieg zwischen Russland und Amerika ist leider unausweichlich. Die Machthabenden werden irgendwann nach dem "Es kann nur einen geben"-Prinzip handeln...



Oh, es kann nur einen geben? Letztens (und nur) bei Highlander gehört. Da sind wirklich Köpfe gerollt. Scherz beiseite. 

Ein Krieg zwischen Rußland und Amerika (ich schätze dies bezieht sich auf die USA, Amerika ist was anderes)? Nein. 



Subai schrieb:


> Man muss das im geschichtlichen zusammen hang sehen stalin war ja georgier un der hat halt georgien als region ein wenig mehr land da zu gedichtet und nachdem die udssr aufgesplittet wurde gehörten diese gebiete halt noch zu georgien die gebiete wollten ja eben nie zu georgien gehören und als die die unabhängigkeit ausgerufen (und russland das anerkannt hatte) ham und die georgien die provinzen angegriffen haben



Das war jetzt als Witz gemeint, nicht? Bestimmt.



Subai schrieb:


> haben die russen halt eingegriffen der angriff geht vom prinzip geht also in ordnung bloß wie der angriff von statten ging und dass sich miltärich nicht nur auf diese provinzen begrenzt wurde ist falsch und das ganze auch noch vom westen und dem georgischen präsidenten provoziert durch nato gespräche und militärische hilfe leistungen



Meine Augen. Nächstes Mal nicht alles klein und ohne Satzzeichen, ja? Danke. Zu Deiner These - was wie und wann "provoziert" wurde, weder Du noch ich wissen das. 

Allgemein wäre es angebracht die Spekulationen nicht weiter auszuführen. Niemand, und das betone ich gerne, von uns hier war in Georgien als es begann. Selbst die OSZE ist sich noch über vieles im Unklaren. Und die sind noch am neutralsten was den Konflikt anbelangt.


----------

